# UPS or inverter for Gaming PC ?



## shijilt (Aug 20, 2016)

I have seasonic s12ii 430 SMPS, LED monitor, one ADSL modem.
I am a web developer and sometimes a sudden blackout destroys hours of work!!
I had iBall 600va UPS, it was my old PC's. After upgrading to a gaming PC, the iBall couldn't give backup for even a second.

Should I buy a UPS ? or add an inverter system for the whole home ?
If UPS max budget is 10K 
(I didn't mean I will only spent 10K for an inverter)

Atleast tell me what kind of a UPS or inverter should I look for ?


----------

